# 6mm standard vs toughened glass - whats your views



## ez4pro

IM building 4 4x2x2 vivs (2 stacks) at present I am now faced with "do I go for 6mm standard (150 plus vat same day) or toughened (275 + VAt and 8 days)".

Im going to rehome my boa's from thier 3x2x2s that currently have 4mm toughened glass, Im still thinking go for the toughened (As I dont want any acc's) but thought I would ask your views.

Constructive suggestioned welcomed

Chris


----------



## ANT

that seems a lot of money!! 
your better off asking markandwend  they should know, they build vivs


----------



## markandwend

THe 4mm toughened should be no more than £104, and it only takes 3 days to get it.
Are you getting it from a small company, cos the prices are far to high.
You are better with toughened, its far stronger and safer than normal 6mm glass.


----------



## ez4pro

markandwend said:


> THe 4mm toughened should be no more than £104, and it only takes 3 days to get it.
> Are you getting it from a small company, cos the prices are far to high.
> You are better with toughened, its far stronger and safer than normal 6mm glass.


Yep a small local firm (though I tryed 3 firms and they all seemed to be quoting about the same sort of range - what price should I be looking at for all 8 peices (inc runners)
It was 6mm toughened I was going for - would the 4 surfice in your opinion?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## markandwend

ez4pro said:


> Yep a small local firm (though I tryed 3 firms and they all seemed to be quoting about the same sort of range - what price should I be looking at for all 8 peices (inc runners)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


 
Is it only the 4 vivs? i got confused and thought u were doing 2 tacks of 4!
For toughened £60 at the most for 8 pieces.
Runners, between £20 and £30.


Ill just have a ratch on the net see if i can find you somewhere better to get the glass, unless you fancy a drive to middlesbrough :lol2:, which including the petrol would still be less than half the price you have been quoted!


----------



## ez4pro

[/quote] unless you fancy a drive to middlesbrough :lol2:, which including the petrol would still be less than half the price you have been quoted![/quote]

I have a company car and I get free petrol - so in reality that isnt out of the question:crazy: For the right saving Im willing to entertain the drive, how would we do it - would you need the measurements from the tanks or do I adjust the plynths to the glass sizes? 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## markandwend

PM'd you, ive found some where closer to you.


----------



## Athravan

I'd say 4mm toughened would be fine, and would be better than 6mm untoughened, because of the shattering of untoughened. I've dropped 4mm toughened about 4 foot by accident before and it hasn't broken. I've dropped untoughened and it's shattered into about 6 million pieces that are an absolute nightmare to clean out of carpet!


----------



## ez4pro

Athravan said:


> I'd say 4mm toughened would be fine, and would be better than 6mm untoughened, because of the shattering of untoughened. I've dropped 4mm toughened about 4 foot by accident before and it hasn't broken. I've dropped untoughened and it's shattered into about 6 million pieces that are an absolute nightmare to clean out of carpet!


Yeah thats what I thought, Its always good to get a few moor views though.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Scoffa

Athravan said:


> I've dropped untoughened and it's shattered into about 6 million pieces that are an absolute nightmare to clean out of carpet!


And an absolute nightmare piecing back together.:rotfl:


----------



## brian

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## emerald

*glass*

i have a piece 6x4 foot its free if anybody wants it 6mm laminated if your going to cut it scribe it both sides and then rough the sides with some sandpaper all laminated glass iz is a film squashed between two 3mm plates so when it does crack the film holds it together its like double sided sticky tape but in clear


----------



## ANT

where abouts are you


----------



## emerald

*glass*

a long way from bedforshire sorry it would cost more in petrol to come up


----------



## ANT

lol ok


----------



## markandwend

emerald said:


> i have a piece 6x4 foot its free if anybody wants it 6mm toughened if your going to cut it scribe it both sides and then rough the sides with some sandpaper all toughened glass iz is a film squashed between two 3mm plates so when it does crack the film holds it together its like double sided sticky tape but in clear


 
Thats not toughened!


----------



## emerald

*right*

your right its not its laminated


----------



## markandwend

:lol2:, i was going to say id like to see people trying to cut toughened.


----------



## SHDYlisa

*I can supply both 6mm standard and toughened glass*

We are a glass supplier from China and we have more than 10 years exprenice in glass period and we can supply various building glass in high quality and competitive price. Our main products are transparent glass, color float glass, flat glass and new energy saving and environmentally friendly glass. We also take the further processing of such glass as tempered glass, laminated glass, reflective glass, insulating glass, tinted glass, bullet-proof glass, composite fire glass, frosted glass, low-E glass, sun-E glass, ITO conductive glass, curtain wall glass, silk screen glass, silver mirror glass, aluminum mirror glass and embossed glass. 
If you need any kind of them, just contact with me. 
Qinhuangdao SHDY Glass Imp. & Exp. Co., Ltd.
E-mail: [email protected]
Tel: 0086 335 3666345
Cell:0086 159 335 04122
Skype:lisawhq



markandwend said:


> THe 4mm toughened should be no more than £104, and it only takes 3 days to get it.
> Are you getting it from a small company, cos the prices are far to high.
> You are better with toughened, its far stronger and safer than normal 6mm glass.


----------



## Steve C123

*Glass for your vivs*



ez4pro said:


> IM building 4 4x2x2 vivs (2 stacks) at present I am now faced with "do I go for 6mm standard (150 plus vat same day) or toughened (275 + VAt and 8 days)".
> 
> Im going to rehome my boa's from thier 3x2x2s that currently have 4mm toughened glass, Im still thinking go for the toughened (As I dont want any acc's) but thought I would ask your views.
> 
> Constructive suggestioned welcomed
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

I used laminated 6mm glass when I built my Boa viv a few years ago. Dearer than ordinary 6mm but cheaper than toughened.


----------



## Graham

Good suggestion, but as the original thread is nearly 5 years old I'd imagine he's done it by now...


----------



## bigd_1

Steve C123 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I used laminated 6mm glass when I built my Boa viv a few years ago. Dearer than ordinary 6mm but cheaper than toughened.


 helps if you check the date of the 1st post as it was 2007 think he mite have his glass now :lol2:


----------



## Steve C123

Graham said:


> Good suggestion, but as the original thread is nearly 5 years old I'd imagine he's done it by now...


Oh well, I'll look a bit closer next time ! I just stumbled on the question when browsing the internet for glass suppliers.

"Doh!"

Regards,
Steve C


----------



## Chard

from a safety point of view i'd go with the 4mm toughened, its lighter so less likely to cause the viv to tip over and if it does break it'll cause less damage, I used to be a glazier and glass cutter and had a 6mm sheet of glass go through my left leg, trust me it aint nice!


----------



## Irocko

*tough glass - tough leg?*

*Wow!! I felt the pain readin' that! So...original post is old, but interestin' all the same, especially for new aspiring Viv builders (like me)...on my Wally's 900 x 400 doors I used 6mm non-toughened and they workin' well. Thought 4mm too flexible for that height, and supplier said I could have 'em 'thumbnailed' or drilled for catches, or toughened, at a later date - options open, and cheaper too..keep on buildin'...bfn*
*Brian:bash:*


----------



## Chard

Irocko said:


> *Wow!! I felt the pain readin' that! So...original post is old, but interestin' all the same, especially for new aspiring Viv builders (like me)...on my Wally's 900 x 400 doors I used 6mm non-toughened and they workin' well. Thought 4mm too flexible for that height, and supplier said I could have 'em 'thumbnailed' or drilled for catches, or toughened, at a later date - options open, and cheaper too..keep on buildin'...bfn*
> *Brian:bash:*


Toughened glass goes through a different process than normal glass when its made, after its been cut to size and the edges sanded. Toughened glass is physically and thermally stronger than regular glass even 6mm, you said your doors are 900x600, I hope thats in mm? lol, 4mm would of been fine and glass runners could of been added to the sides of the viv also. The main problem is if the glass gets struck, if your snake is out and about it would be struck by shards of glass as opposed to small squares. But each to there own if we all thought and did the same life wiuld be boring as hell! good luck with your viv builds mate and it'd be nice to see some pics if you have any? I'm going to be building 4 viv's of my own soon.

Chard.


----------



## Graham

I would always opt for laminated rather than toughened glass if breakage is at all likely, at least it stays together when it breaks, toughened disintegrates into a million pieces and your snake escapes!


----------



## Chard

Graham said:


> I would always opt for laminated rather than toughened glass if breakage is at all likely, at least it stays together when it breaks, toughened disintegrates into a million pieces and your snake escapes!


Yep, nothing wrong with laminated, exactly as you've said Graham. Although to break toughened glass you really need to whack it with some force and are more likely to break your viv. The weakest part of toughened are the corners and as they are in the runner track, they are less likely to get caught.


----------



## Graham

True you do have to hit toughened glass pretty hard to break it, but laminated is usually significantly cheaper as well, and most small glaziers have to send the glass away to be toughened so you have to wait for it, whereas laminated you can walk out with it there and then...


----------



## Chard

We used to order it in from Pilkingtons, was normally a 2 day wait or sometimes the next day. Each to their own, depending on budget etc.


----------



## Graham

Do I take it you are in the glazing business then?


----------



## Chard

Used to be years ago when I lived in Torbay, had to quit when a 2440x2880 6mm shopfront sheet of glass cracked in half and went through my left leg, luckily my thigh bone stopped it taking my leg off lol was in hospital for a week on morphine :mf_dribble:


----------



## Graham

Yikes, I bet that stung a bit!


----------



## Chard

Yeah just a tad! for about 5 years after I still had little pieces of glass working their way out of my leg, left me with a nice scar too!


----------

